# What would you be famous for?



## kyeugh (Jul 25, 2013)

As people, obviously, each of us pops out with our own set of talents and skills. Some of us just have a knack for things-- others work hard to make a name for themselves. 

If you were famous, what would it be for?  Even if you're not the best at what you're good at, what is your special skill?
___________

Personally, I would probably be known for art, writing, acting, or (blush) singing.
ETA: I've also been told I could so stand-up comedy.


----------



## Flora (Jul 25, 2013)

Acting, singing, maybe writing?

(also why are you blushing at singing that's nothing to be ashamed of!)


----------



## kyeugh (Jul 25, 2013)

It's not something most people know about me and its kind of embarrassing when I'm singing to myself and someone compliments me.


----------



## Karousever (Jul 25, 2013)

My writing. I'm even hoping that it can actually happen! Probably not, but I _am_ devising work on my very own book series. Actually heck screw being famous, if I can get a book published then that's good enough for me XD


----------



## Scootaloo (Jul 25, 2013)

i guess being a famous artist/manga writer, since i hope to write my own manga series.


----------



## Murkrow (Jul 25, 2013)

Being an ideas guy


----------



## 42aruaour (Jul 25, 2013)

Designing and building [electronic]circuits. Programming. Maybe writing? My parents don't even know that I like writing/reading some interesting stuff(action, adventure, etc).


----------



## Flora (Jul 26, 2013)

Qvalador said:


> It's not something most people know about me and its kind of embarrassing when I'm singing to myself and someone compliments me.


Ah, okay! I can understand that; I get like that sometimes when I'm performing, haha


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 26, 2013)

Likely making video games, since that's what I'm planning to do. Designing them or doing the art stuff.
Either that or drawing/comics (but would have to get better at drawing first...)


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 26, 2013)

hmm... well, singing, and maybe piano? and writing, I guess? oh and just generally being a walking encyclopedia of useless and random information, that works too.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Sep 13, 2013)

The thing I'm most likely to be famous for is writing, probably. I'm not half-bad at acting or singing either, but it seems implausible for me to become famous at them. I'm a fairly talented public speaker and debater, but, not exactly skills that lead to fame unless you use them in a field that is already somewhat prestigious (politics and social activism, usually).


----------

